# 2004 AC prob.



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

Just curious if anyone has had this problem...

my 2004 is just a week old and today on my way back to columbia, a rain storm set in and i turned the air conditioner on. Well after i was thru the storm i turned the air off...but the air coming out of the vent stayed cool. I just turned off the fan and later turned the fan on low and the compressor came on without the AC button depressed....i toggled the AC switch to see if the switch was stuck. Well apparently the switch might have stuck in the "on" position...and the cars going back to the service dept. tomorrow. 

Just curious if anyone else is/or had this problem

Aaron


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Did you have your defroster on? With the defroster on it doesn't matter if the AC button is pressed, it is still on


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

No just the AC...but i called the service dept. and they said that it was dehumidifying...hmmm now ive never had a car do that...but he said that if i turn the engine off that it should reset everything.

I turned it back on this morning and everything was back to normal...who knows...maybe it was just a glitch. So if anyone else has this problem...turning the car off should fix it.

Aaron


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Did you turn the defroster on at all the whole trip, without shutting the car down?

The compressor will stay on if u switch to defrost and then switch back, unless u shut off the car and restart.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ARConcepts said:


> *No just the AC...but i called the service dept. and they said that it was dehumidifying...hmmm now ive never had a car do that...but he said that if i turn the engine off that it should reset everything.
> 
> I turned it back on this morning and everything was back to normal...who knows...maybe it was just a glitch. So if anyone else has this problem...turning the car off should fix it.
> 
> Aaron *


or maybe they put some new feature on the new sentra....but i doubt it


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

my 03 has been at the shop for two weeks for the ac. Somehow the factory installed the wrong connector piece on one of the heater box wires. Nissan has tried to fit 2 heater boxes in the car but it wont bolt up or plug in like its supposed to. I find that a bit strange when a 02 or 03 heater box wont fit in my car. They said they are working with nissan directly about the problem because they have never seen anything like this. They are taking digital pictures of it and faxing it to nissan. I have yet to hear anything like this from anybody. Just makes me wonder how much other stuff is [HalfAssed] if you will from the factory


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's built in Mexico, what can ya say?


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

FIX IT!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah my spec does that all the time when it rains. heck my old 89 sentra used to do that. maybe i just never cared to notice. if it really causes you problems just put it in neutral turn off the engine and then start it back up. (yes you can do that while driving when the girlfriend complains about the cold it makes a good way to show off)


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah i thought about doing that, but i just turned the fan off and recirculate mode until i got home. Everythings cool now.

Aaron


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My 2004 sentra does this as well. The AC compressor is supposed to turn on whenever you set the vent to the defrost, foot or windshield. The compressor for some reason won't turn off even if you switch it away from defrost unless you turn the car off. I have no idea if this is a "feature" or a glitch in some cars, or all cars. I have heard others with 2003 sentras that do this as well. Maybe it can be a simple ECU fix that the nissan techs can do.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah it sounds kinda like an ECU fart to me, but I don't know...I've never had this problem


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh.... same thing went on with my 02 v..... if you put it on defrost then turn it off .... it stays on...... you have to put it on face... then press the ac button on and off..... it happens to the best of us


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *it's built in Mexico, what can ya say? *


Exactly. China and Mexico, known for their cheap labor rates and poor quality control. It eats me up Nissan put a factory down there, but where else are you going to get labor for $2 an hour and cheap shipping to the states? Buisiness is buisiness though.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *yeh.... same thing went on with my 02 v..... if you put it on defrost then turn it off .... it stays on...... you have to put it on face... then press the ac button on and off..... it happens to the best of us *


Does this turn the auto AC off? I haven't tried it yet, but I would hate for winter to roll around and be in the car for a few hours and have the AC running cause I needed to defrost the windows.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

nah.... its just the fan.... you could have the heater on..... and its really hot right.... so you try to turn it off and..... whats goin on.... its still blowin hot air....this sucks..... but just put it back on face and push the ac button off and on


----------

